# what books should I read



## chef deb (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm in the Culinary Arts certificate course and I have been reading books on cooking and on becoming a chef. I got a $50. gift certificate card for my birthday and I was wondering what kind of books are good for reading on cooking and becoming a cook or chef.:chef:


----------



## ptweiler77 (Apr 7, 2008)

I assume you are talking about books and not cookbooks. Kitchen Confidential by Anthony Bourdain- it's rude, crude and it is a vivid description of what you are really getting yourself into if you want to become a chef. Daniel Boulud's Letters to a Young Chef is another good one, as is Heat by Bill Buford.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

culinary artistry is a excellent choice


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

Becoming a Chef by Andrew Dornenburg (Author), Karen Page (Author) 

Culinary Artistry 
by Andrew Dornenburg (Author), Karen Page


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 19, 2007)

all 4 of those book i have read and are great books!!! IMO


----------



## skaiwalker (Apr 2, 2008)

In the next thread there is Pooh Book


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

I am not sure if this is for you,but I joined "the Good Cook" and got 4 books of my choice for 4$. The best so far was a$90 book-The Professional Chef-CIA. I liked that it's 1200 pgs of basic stuff & stuff every chef needs to know. Managing a kitchen, safety, nutrition,soups & stocks, tools, world cuisines,meats,veggies,pastry,garde manger,etc. It's great & for a buck-totally worth it. I would have paid full price for the knowledge I gained from it...


----------

